#ubuntu-fridge 2006-10-23
<ubotu> New on thefridge: Kids say "Thanks Edubuntu!" <http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/603>
<ubotu> New on thefridge: Mark Shuttleworth announces plans for next Ubuntu release <http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/605> || First Edubuntu book in Indonesia <http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/604>
<jenda> "seasoned veteren"? Somebody fergat to run a spellcheck :)
<ubotu> New on thefridge: Flipping Fantastic: next Ubuntu codenamed Feisty Fawn <http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/605>
#ubuntu-fridge 2006-10-24
<mdke> hi. I seem to have lost my access on the fridge, what's up?
<mdke> oh no, working now
<imbrandon> mdke, get it worked out ?
<mdke> yep, something screwy with my browser
<mdke> very cool this interview with Mark
<mdke> listening now
<imbrandon> yea i just listened to it now
<imbrandon> pretty cool
<mdke> I'll do a short writeup later if no one else has time before then
<ubotu> New on thefridge: Ubuntu reaches BBC Worldservice listeners <http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/607>
#ubuntu-fridge 2006-10-25
<Riddell> Mark's on the radio
<Riddell> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/4849402.stm
#ubuntu-fridge 2006-10-26
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-fridge.log
<ubotu> New on thefridge: BBC World Service listeners tune in <http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/607>
<ubotu> New on thefridge: Ubuntu update is 'Edgy' on boot speed <http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/609>
<robitaille> version 2.6 of gnome? I didn't know Edgy was so outdated according to zdnet :)
<robitaille> should we put a "[sic] " in the online story on the fridge main page after that incorrect "2.6" ?
<ubotu> New on thefridge: Top of the table at the Linux Awards! <http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/610>
<cj2003> Hi folks
<cj2003> I was suggeste to go here with an idea I came up with for the ubuntu marketing team
<cj2003> it's described here: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-marketing/2006-October/001171.html
<cj2003> lloydinho mentioned that you might have an address where I could submit the Ubuntu news posted on Debian-News to
<cj2003> haven't had much luck finding it, though - and I wouldn't start spamming you without asking first anyway ;-)
<lloydinho> cj2003: the mailing list is fridge-devel@lists.ubuntu.com
<lloydinho> ... you can always try sending a mail to them directly with your proposition.
<cj2003> aaaahhhhh
<cj2003> I should have looked at the mail lists, not the website
<lloydinho> and you can read more about the fridge here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fridge
<cj2003> ok, fridge-devel isn't available at https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ (probably deliberate)
<cj2003> but can be seen by typing the URL directly
<cj2003> thanks for the help, lloydinho
<ubotu> New on thefridge: Ubuntu 6.10 - Edgy Eft - released today! <http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/611>
<sladen> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdgyAnnouncementEdubuntu  for when Edubuntu release
<sladen> http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20061024-8059.html
<ubotu> New on thefridge: Taking you to the Edge: Kubuntu 6.10 - released today! <http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/612>
<ubotu> New on thefridge: London Linux World Expo 2006: "Ubuntu Dudes" spotted <http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/613>
<ubotu> New on thefridge: Weekly News #19: All about releases <http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/614>
#ubuntu-fridge 2006-10-27
<cj2003> robitaille ?
<robitaille> cj2003: yep
<ubotu> New on thefridge: Edging into the Classroom: Edubuntu 6.10 released today! <http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/615>
<sladen> http://www.ubuntu.com.cn/releaseparty
<sladen> http://www.amyjiangsu.com/?p=13
<cj2003> sorry, been in a meeting - are you still awake?
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-10-24
<LaserJock> anybody awake?
<beuno> LaserJock, I'm half awake
<LaserJock> I was wondering if we had any automatic event module yet
<LaserJock> for repeating meetings
<beuno> AFAIK, no, Rinchen was trying to get that up, but I don't think he succeeded yet
<Burgundavia> LaserJock: afaik, no
<Burgundavia> and what is up with that florida thing
<LaserJock> I don't know
<LaserJock> this is so not fun
<nixternal> and why do you think I am a dot.kde.org writer now?
<nixternal> a lot more fun over there...and if you have an idea, we implement it, and everyone can write, but only a few can edit
<LaserJock> nixternal: cause you're a KDE loser ;-)
<nixternal> muhaha
<LaserJock> cool, Avagodro's on there
<nixternal> I think my server is in the midst of a fire storm
<nixternal> I feel sorry for my aunt, she lost everything
<nixternal> she will be staying here in Chicago for a while...her house and her company are gone
<nixternal> funny thing...I had no idea she even lived out there...I thought she lived in Seattle...shows how much time I spend with the family :)
<LaserJock> nixternal: ?
<LaserJock> the CA fires?
<nixternal> ya
<LaserJock> that's terrible
<nixternal> no doubt...but her spirits are high, and it seems as those who live there, their spirits are high as well
<nixternal> impressive considering the situation
<LaserJock> maybe they had a lotta pot out there and it went up in smoke ;-)
<nixternal> hahaha, right
<nixternal> the company my mom works for, their office is now timber
<LaserJock> nixternal: so are you responsible for this "Florida LoCo meeting every day" mess?
<nixternal> no, the stupid fridge is
<nixternal> if you dont' do UTC, it borks it
<LaserJock> it borks it in such a way as to have one every day?
<nixternal> everyday, or you mean it never stops?
<LaserJock> well, maybe never stops
<nixternal> ya, last I checked, it never stops
<LaserJock> ok, well that's just stupid
<LaserJock> we gotta get crap together
<nixternal> I have offered to fix it, and fix other things until I was blue in the face...no more
<LaserJock> you need ssh access to do it?
<nixternal> no
<nixternal> all I needed was a post dump of 10 posts and an event dump of the current month for sql...I could have done it all here, and tarballed it
<nixternal> gotta love them community projects run by....well you get it :)
<mdke> it wasn't accepting the redirect from fiordland
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-10-25
<Daviey> Hey, any fridge admins around?
<beuno> Daviey, sure, what can we help you with?
<Daviey> beuno: I hope you can help me get a story onto the fridge ;)
<beuno> Daviey, what do you have in mind?
<Daviey> "Mythbuntu's 10,000th download of Gutsy"
<Daviey> in less than 4 days :O
<beuno> Daviey, sounds fridgeable, would you like to write it up?
<beuno> you can email it to me and I'll put it up
<Daviey> I've got a draft.. how many words would you like?
<beuno> Daviey, we tend to put short stories on there, so nothing too long
<Daviey> cool
<Daviey> Whats your email?
<beuno> Daviey, beuno@ubuntu.com
<Daviey> will do sir.. I'll need to find my draft
<beuno> Daviey, great!  I'll give a read and put it up
<Daviey> brb
<Daviey> beuno: did you recieve it ok?
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-10-26
<Burgundavia> anybody around?
<Burgundavia> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1192
<Burgundavia> boredandblogging: ^
<boredandblogging> Burgundavia: looks fine
<Burgundavia> take it live
<boredandblogging> gonna make one of the references to Full Circle a link to the main stie
<boredandblogging> its live
<Daviey> beuno: ping
<beuno> Daviey, pong, will get to your email in a while, sorry about the delay
<Daviey> np
<beuno> crazy work week :/
<Daviey> heh
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-10-27
<Daviey> beuno: ping
<popey> evolution + IMAP = ☻
<popey> er
<mdke> bless you
<mdke> speaking of which, /me goes to see if his gmail includes imap support yet
<mdke> bleh
<popey> heh
<popey> i just set google to forward all mail to another account and pick up from there via imap
<mdke> I need a good webmail interface, google is the only one I've found so far
<popey> I hear good things about zimbra
<popey> but yes, I like the gmail interface
<mdke> but I'd quite like to import my old email and use a client from home
<mdke> the gmail labelling thing instead of filters rocks
<popey> if you had your own server or an account on a server you could import your mail into it
<popey> heh
<popey> yeah
<mdke> well, my old email is on my server
<mdke> I just can't import it into gmail
<mdke> at least not until I get their imap support when I assume it will be possible
<popey> yeah, i guess you could just drag the mail in
<popey> thats how I migrated my wife from pop3 to imap, just dragged all her mail up to the server
 * mdke nods
<mdke> popey: so are you sorted already? how are things out there?
<popey> pretty good
<popey> nice hotel, met a few canonical peeps last night
<mdke> good
<popey> what's the status on comments on the fridge
<popey> ?
<m4ytt> hi dont suppose some 1 can help me can they
